# Aster Schools Class Winchester



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for an Aster Schools class. Any tips, leads, are greatly apreciated.

Thanks,
Dave Johnson


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, Jim Pitt's site has excellent information on Aster engines. Not technically a "school", but it should suffice for what you seek.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ha ha ha!

I do believe that he is not looking for a class in learning about Aster at a school. 

I do believe he is referring to a loco, made by Aster, in a locomotive class known as "schools".


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

See. Laughter is good for the soul. Now go get a live steam engine already Greg. 

On a serious note, they do pop up on ebay from time to time so keep kooking there too. I would not mind getting one for myself one of these days.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dave, 
The next question is how much do you want to spend? 
I have seen an un-steamed "as new" one at $3000 US. 
Or were you hoping for a well used one at somewhat less. 
I had one many years ago, and they are great runners, and do run VERY fast. 
I would suggest that they are prone to the valve gear wearing out somewhat and getting 'sloppy', which will effect the running. 
Remember, the early Aster were simpler locos, and that the material used have improved over the years. 
Also, being a Smithies style of boiler, the paint on the lower portion of the boiler will tend to discolor with use. 
Good luck in your quest. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Jeremiah, I strongly suspected there was some "leg pulling" involved! 

Live steam? Well, I do have a flat loop for it, and it has run a live steamer before, but I'm busy enough ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

David, please contact me as in my PM

Thanks ice climber


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Dave, It would probably be easier to contact him. He lives outside the US, but his private number is 9-1-1 



On a tad more serious note, you may want to display your private information in a more private way called a private message. Just an off the wall observation.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Schools Class was one of Aster's first, and one of their best, as seen below. It sure makes a stunning train, especially when pulling a rake of David's magnificent coaches...


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Amen to that: those engines can run fast, but with the right load a Schools can run gracefully and steadily. Just like in the video, where Tom was operating it without radio control. Very nice.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Remember when we were double heading them, in Urbana. That was back in naught four.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom: I remember clearly --and I was impressed by how well those doubleheaded engines, controlled manually, worked together. Your Schools, pulling your rake of matching Bulleid coaches, is a crowd pleaser. 
Cheers, --Tom


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

That made me think: Someone was asking about the value of a live steam loco as an investment. Here is an answer--- An engine like a Schools is a runner. Look at youtube and you can see how much engines, like Tom's, above, get run at various shows and steamups: you can see that the owners are getting years of fun running them


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Since we're talking "Schools" and doubleheaders - here is one from the Scranton Steamup last year with Jim Stapleton and me. 



Scott


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A humorous note about the King Arthurs that I read in Model Railways many years ago: Southern's management was not too well-versed in the Arthurian legends. They once named a member of the King Arthur class Sir Modred. Later somebody pointed out to them that Modred was a "bad knight."  The locomotive was quickly withdrawn from service and re-named! 

I suppose it is best to know one's classics before venturing out to give locomotives classical names. CB&Q's streamlined locomotive Aeolus (the Greek god of the winds) was called "Big Alice the Goon" by the engine crews. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

SteamTom, I saw that in Urbana, that was when I started yearning for a live steam loco in general and an Aster Schools in particular. 

DJ


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

DJ,

Never give up hope. When the kids are out of college, and all your daughters are married, there just might be enough money left over for a nice Schools. There were over 2500 of them made, almost 40 years ago. Many of them are shelf queens, so good ones come up every now and then. I purchased mine some 10 years ago, and it had never been run. We have since corrected that problem--in spades, and as recently as last Sunday...


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

You are in luck! The Frank Marshall auction house in the UK has, as item 1290, an Aster Schools coming up for auction. Here's the link to their catalog: 

https://s3.amazonaws.com/ukauctioneers/pdf_catalogues/4520_with_images.pdf

The estimate range for the item is 800 to 1,200 Pounds.

There are quite a few 'O' gauge live steamers as well. 

As for buying through a UK auction house, ask whether you get a break on the VAT. Also, get an estimate on shipping as it can be quite expensive.

Regards,

Will

Here's the actual listing [a photo is included in the catalog]:

Lot: 1290
An Aster 'Schools' class gauge 1
4-4-0 live steam locomotive
constructed in 1975 to the scale
of 1:32 with Smithies boiler with
two double acting D valve
cylinders 'Winchester' no.901 in
green Southern livery with
booklet (boiler untested)
(illustrated)


Estimate: £800.00 - £1,200.00


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Right, and that is if you have anything left over after Christies.


----------

